# S planner



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Is there anyway we can pull s planner from a different carrier's version of the note 2

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## envirosciguy (Oct 11, 2011)

MLP85 said:


> Is there anyway we can pull s planner from a different carrier's version of the note 2
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


Check this out: http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-note-2-all-things-root/657397-app-full-screen-calendar-widget-suite.html. I haven't rooted mine yet, so personally I haven't tried it. But sounds like it works


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

envirosciguy said:


> Check this out: http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-note-2-all-things-root/657397-app-full-screen-calendar-widget-suite.html. I haven't rooted mine yet, so personally I haven't tried it. But sounds like it works


Page not found.
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2028228


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was able to use the sprint widget for the s planner full size calender

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

